# Chicago / Midwest Meet / Greet / Listen II January 21-22 Beat The WInter Blues



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*Hello Fellow Car Audio Enthusiasts. 

Last year I organized a meet and greet among Local Chicago Car Audio lovers and we had an epic storm that dropped 22 inches of snow that for the most part cancelled it out. To my surprise we did have 3 people come out and we just shared music and jammed out to our car stereos all day and had a good time!

Well we are doing it again this year. Dates are January 21-22, Which is a Saturday/Sunday. We just gotta pick which day works best! 

Location is 260 Gerzevske Ln, Carol Stream, Il 60188

I have a 40k SQFT ware house that is heated that we can fit about 20 cars comfortably with the unused space inside to escape the cold. 

Im sponsoring Pizza and Pop for all that come for lunch. 

Let me know who is coming, I will keep a total going.

I would also encourage you to bring a lap top or a way to capture music as there will probably be alot of music shared at the meet too. 

If you have any ideas to share please, im all ears and am looking forward to a good meet.*


----------



## Bampity (Nov 2, 2010)

Dude, if you can get 20 cars in there synced to the same track to all play at the same time...
I would like to very much to be a part of that.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Bampity said:


> Dude, if you can get 20 cars in there synced to the same track to all play at the same time...
> I would like to very much to be a part of that.


FM transmitter...


----------



## Bampity (Nov 2, 2010)

chad said:


> FM transmitter...



:rockon:


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

No reason we can't do that... What is the range of the FM transmitters than you buy for your car if it does not have an AUX input???


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

I haven't had time to do the install in my truck yet but I would love to hear some killer sounds; so I'm down!

Aron


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ChiTownSQ said:


> No reason we can't do that... What is the range of the FM transmitters than you buy for your car if it does not have an AUX input???



when we are done with that can we sing "We are the world" too? I wanna be Joe Cocker.


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

As long as the snow isn't too bad when the time comes around (I am a VA boy who has lived in FL for the last 5 years; can't remember the last time I have driven in snow), then you can definitely count me in for this one. Can't wait!


----------



## JoshT (May 20, 2010)

Im in on the 21st...an earlier start would be better for me just because i've got stuff going on later that night.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

As the Host,, im also down for the 21st, Saturdays are better for me. I figured a 10:00 start time.


----------



## JoshT (May 20, 2010)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Bampity (Nov 2, 2010)

No complaints.


----------



## JoshT (May 20, 2010)

Nobody else is interested in meeting up in the chicaoland area??


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

People will chime in when the date gets closer, People don't like to commit to things that far in advance any more...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

chad said:


> when we are done with that can we sing "We are the world" too? I wanna be Joe Cocker.


Chad,

I watched that whole video and didn't see Joe Cocker anywhere!

You must be hallucinating!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

At least I got someone to watch the damn thing.... That admitted it.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

We are still on for Saturday.. this is a bump so I can start making a list of those that would like to come and hang out.

Joe


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd love to come out but my car will have to sit this one out since it's "mid-build" currently. I can have the mic calibrated and bring my buddies Audio Control RTA if anyone is interested. 

Might also be a chance to bring equipment and have a little show-n-tell or a swap meet. I know I have tons of accessories I don't need anymore that aren't really "Classifieds" worthy but that I'm sure someone can use... I also have some 70's & 80's Car Audio equipment, literature, etc. some people have probably never seen in person before. It would also be cool if anyone has any old Car Audio Magazines to bring along. All my old ones are long gone....


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Im still game, I can bring a few issues of CA&E from 96'-08'. My audio is mostly stock besides some Morel Maximos in the doors to tide me over until I do the install next spring.

Anything you need us to bring?

Anyone else scan Chads avatar?

Aron


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Ahhhh what a shame on my end! Im in school that day! Im almost done with my setup but i'm waiting on a processor.!!!!!! I wish i could ditch school and come out! But i will fail a class if i don't show up. I hope something soon will come up again.... another way for u guys to share music is by external hard drive! Easiest way

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

count me in.


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

I wish is no snow so I would come.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*The Host has run into an issue.... Wife's job changed drastically and must work on Saturday now which puts me in charge of babysitting duties for my 1 year old. This is not a killer for me as she is pretty well behaved, but I won't be as active as I thought I would.

So here are the choices! we can Move it to Sunday?
We can push the time back from 1:00 to 4 pm.
Or change the date entirely to another weekend? 

If everyone is locked in on this date, then I need on person to help me do a bit of set up at 10:00 as ill have a kid on my hip till the wife comes and gets her at 1:00 when she gets off from work.*


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ChiTownSQ said:


> *The Host has run into an issue.... Wife's job changed drastically and must work on Saturday now which puts me in charge of babysitting duties for my 1 year old. This is not a killer for me as she is pretty well behaved, but I won't be as active as I thought I would.
> 
> So here are the choices! we can Move it to Sunday?
> We can push the time back from 1:00 to 4 pm.
> ...


HOLY ****!!!!! 

Great NEWS well for me lol and I'm in the same boat, because I have a little one as well but mine is 18 month's old, i have a picture of her pulling money out!

Sunday or any other day would work great for me, I just need to know in ADVANCE, if not this Saturday, than please count me in as well, can I bring a friend if anything?


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

I am flexible for what ever works for everyone else. If you need help with setup I can lend a hand, just let me know.

Aron


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

i'm down for whenever!


----------



## ultimatemj (Jan 15, 2009)

Subscribing - I'm interested in coming out, but will be a "game time decision".


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*Well considering other weekends don't work for me, Im going to move it to the Sunday the 22 starting at 11:00*

*Address is 260 Gerzevske Ln (some GPS call it bonnie Lane) 
Carol Stream, Il 60188*

*
If you have questions, post them up here. If you have power supplies on your car or are going to hook up a charger, bring an 25 - 50 ft extension cord.

Joe*


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

what time are you expecting things to wrap up?

I'm thinking about it weather permitting but it's 6 hours total on the road for me with work the next day....


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*We can wrap things up when ever you would like...

Last year with just 3 of us we hung out for 5 hours. I would think it would be about the same.

So From 11 till 4 on Sunday.*


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I will be there for sure, since is on Sunday, and I got stupid school on Saturday because of Monday Holiday! 

My car isn't fully finished, but its getting there.. I'm missing a peace or 2


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

well lets see if I can get my filthy/stinky car somewhat presentable before then.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

**** it, I'm gonna try to pull it off, the weather looks good, the wife could use a day to herself nerd-free.... Any goodies/nerd things I should bring?


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

ChiTownSQ said:


> *We can wrap things up when ever you would like...
> 
> Last year with just 3 of us we hung out for 5 hours. I would think it would be about the same.
> 
> So From 11 till 4 on Sunday.*


I'll be there again! My install is still pretty raw but I can demo all day 


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


> I'll be there again! My install is still pretty raw but I can demo all day


Mine is inexpensive.. but it's undefeated..... (competed once)


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Man, this sounds cool..I wish my car was done. I would drive out and stay the night. I would come to check out others cars if this was just a bit closer.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

WLDock said:


> Man, this sounds cool..I wish my car was done. I would drive out and stay the night. I would come to check out others cars if this was just a bit closer.


Do it. It's not a comp, we are all into DIY so incomplete is pretty much a given


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

What are the new toll charges? Have not been to Chicagoland for a while.....


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

chad said:


> Do it. It's not a comp, we are all into DIY so incomplete is pretty much a given


Well, I'm still in the drivers wrapped in towels stage with the new drivers...and the kicks are whoopin' the dash/pillars ass thus far.  Wish I read about it sooner.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

that will work, see you sunday

I'm thinking I may bring my SMAART rig, it may be a fantastic time for you to get some distance numbers and a wonderful learning experience for everyone to see how it works.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Guys and op! is there anything you would want us to bring or pitch in for? Please let us know! I don't like comming empty handed so please speak up 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

chad said:


> What are the new toll charges? Have not been to Chicagoland for a while.....


Forkin expensive...$1.00 min pretty much everywhere.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I take it you can't toss a bill in the basket like you can a stripper right?

I better get a couple rolls of quarters, last time I FREQUENTED Chicago it was 35 cents IIRC.

They need to do it like Indiana, take a ticket when you get on, pay when you get off.

I got busted speeding that way.. I averaged 90... not a good day going to Elkhart.


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

chad said:


> I take it you can't toss a bill in the basket like you can a stripper right?
> 
> I better get a couple rolls of quarters, last time I FREQUENTED Chicago it was 35 cents IIRC.
> 
> ...


Haha they accept credit cards! Jk 

Definately bring a role of quarters, you'll need it. I go thru 1 toll each way to work and its $1.50 each way.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

cool, I'll check mapquest to see if it tells me HOW MANY tolls I have to hit....

The "avoid toll" function on the GPS put me at 30 min longer in driving. Once I get north of I80 it's balls to the walls.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

chad said:


> cool, I'll check mapquest to see if it tells me HOW MANY tolls I have to hit....
> 
> The "avoid toll" function on the GPS put me at 30 min longer in driving. Once I get north of I80 it's balls to the walls.


355 isn't any better ;(

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Fortunately the winter has been mild so the pot-holes are not as epic as they have been the past couple years.... hopefully.

Me driving a Toyota sienna rental, "Hang on motherfuckers, we are gonna autocross or buy new wheels."


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

chad said:


> cool, I'll check mapquest to see if it tells me HOW MANY tolls I have to hit....
> 
> The "avoid toll" function on the GPS put me at 30 min longer in driving. Once I get north of I80 it's balls to the walls.


You can avoid 355 and 294 by using Route 83 north to Rt64 west. On Sunday morning it should be pretty open and allow minimal loss of time.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> Guys and op! is there anything you would want us to bring or pitch in for? Please let us know! I don't like coming empty handed so please speak up
> 
> *Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk*


*

Reminder to all.... This is changed to Sunday! 

Can you grab some pop to bring with and ice? 

If any one else wants to bring chips or something you can, I have no food at the warehouse. 

Im buying pizza and we have plates and cups. We have a fridge to keep it cold, but no ice maker. *


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Np,,, Ill scoop something up on my way there, anyone has any preference?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

chad said:


> Fortunately the winter has been mild so the pot-holes are not as epic as they have been the past couple years.... hopefully.
> 
> Me driving a Toyota sienna rental, "Hang on motherfuckers, we are gonna autocross or buy new wheels."


LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## JoshT (May 20, 2010)

Not able to make it now that it was moved to Sunday. I've gotta work unfortunately.


----------



## Bampity (Nov 2, 2010)

Just caught up.
Church time is cool.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry you can't make it josh,,, im sorry there was a last minute change to things if you had scheduled for it.... Can we have your truck for the day!!! Its soo sweet sounding!!!

Joe


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

I am going to try to make it to this. I setup a guys night out with my friends on the 21st so it is dependent on how I feel in the morning.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

How good are you cats at snow removal? Still gonna be up to your ass in snow Sunday?


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*No, our removal company will have us dug out and cleared, they keep up with the storm for us because we receive semis the whole weekend long and they have to get in. It looks like with the storm it was a blessing to have it moved to Sunday, the streets will be in much better shape 2 days after instead of Saturday everyone will still be digging out.

Joe*


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey guys,

I will try to make this if I can brave the roads up here. One question, one comment: my car was done by an installer and I have the MS-8, so it's not very DIY...don't make fun! And if I can make it I will bring some snackaroos along; would anyone like me to bring some beer? I figure if everyone is going to hang out for a couple hours, it wouldn't hurt to have a beer or two with the pizza...


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*By sunday the roads will be just fine! And yes... beer!!!!! *


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Car is becoming clean, found 2 empty shells from the range.. Thankfully I did that before I get stopped in commicago.

I even replaced the cabin filters 

It's still gonna arrive dirty evidently, and like smell somewhat like smoke, and cheap coffee. it will air out.

I'll give an update on packed goodies tomorrow.

it would be sweet if someone PM'd me their PH# in case I get lost, I have an older GPS but sometimes I'm a retard. I have NO SENSE OF DIRECTION.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ChiTownSQ said:


> You can avoid 355 and 294 by using Route 83 north to Rt64 west. On Sunday morning it should be pretty open and allow minimal loss of time.


so if I decide to hit it from I57 and follow the GPS, how many tolls will I hit? I have quarters, I just need to make sure I have enough to get home.

WTF is up with that ****? The tolls suck, but at least one way they are fun.. I call it a hole-shot. It's like encouraged drag racing.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Ipass (our toll system) has an option to pay after your trip. Keep track of your route and you can go online up ro 7 days after to pay.

From 57. Take 80 west to 355 north and you will hit 3 tolls each way.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

My car is all wheel drive, I will be there 11-11:30 sharp! is ok if buddy of mine tags along?


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Perfect... guests are very welcome.


If any one gets lost or has questions My cell is 630-707-1365

Joe


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ChiTownSQ said:


> Ipass (our toll system) has an option to pay after your trip. Keep track of your route and you can go online up ro 7 days after to pay.
> 
> From 57. Take 80 west to 355 north and you will hit 3 tolls each way.


Honor system? I don't have an iPass unit.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Not honor system.... they will own you if you dont call in. Its verified by your license plate.. they video/camera every car that passes through.. take ur plates off and its free!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ChiTownSQ said:


> Not honor system.... they will own you if you dont call in. Its verified by your license plate.. they video/camera every car that passes through.. take ur plates off and its free!



Lol you just get a nice bill in a mail in couple months. My credit card was expiered and I was driving through Ipass and got 800$ bill in the mail. Lol but they took it off and had to pay only 30$
Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I think I'll just pay as I go. A buck fiddy is ****ing outrageous.


----------



## Bampity (Nov 2, 2010)

The b.s. part of the tolls is that they don't tell you how much they are until they're right in front of you.

Also, I'm out. Broke my starter solenoid. 
Cold, car wouldn't stop trying to start, tap tap, crack.
I ordered a new one but I get it on monday.
I was looking forward to this.
Even had the gf blown off 2 weeks in advance.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

anyone need an amplifier or six? i was gonna bring one of my MB Quart QAA amps i have for sale, just in case anyone wants one ... i dunno. maybe we can bring stuff to show off if we have anything? i will be bringing my girl as well in her truck and her system. can't wait to meet most of you folks !


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I will need 2 sets of RCA cables  

I'm running my whole system just from front hook up of my HU unit, it sounds OK nothing special until i get my processor and have it hooked up properly...

Just don't laugh when you guys see it lol.....


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

this was a ton of fun. great meeting everyone, and thanks again Joe for the fabulous space!!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Just rolled in the garage, thanks Joe! It was nice to put some faces with some names.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Joe thanks a lot, it was nice to get out of the house for a while ... also it was nice to see everyone and get a listen to all great sounding cars.. now i have a bigger and better understanding how sq sound system should sound like..... 
I hope everyone had a safe drive home..
Next time ill make sure to bring some Polish beer instead of pepsi  

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Got home around 8! had a great time meeting everyone and listening to some sweet audio. Next time I promise to have something in the truck.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks guys for coming out!! I needed to be inspired again to get moving on my own build so it was just what the doctor ordered.

Joe


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

any pics?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Don't think anyone had a camera with them.


----------



## JoshT (May 20, 2010)

Still mad i couldnt make it bc of work. Maybe a spring meet up ??


----------



## ultimatemj (Jan 15, 2009)

I was unable to attend as well....I like the Spring idea!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Spring works.. I can do it again... No problem.. Outside if nice.. inside if it sucks...

I saw vactor takin some pics.. don't know if he will post up or not..


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ChiTownSQ said:


> Spring works.. I can do it again... No problem.. Outside if nice.. inside if it sucks...
> 
> I saw vactor takin some pics.. don't know if he will post up or not..


Sounds like a plan i will be there ...

Joe, on my why home my car felt kinda funny. Well i noticed my clutch is grabbing way to high. 
On my way home from school it started to slip really bad... i. Have to get my clutch replaced ;(
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Txt me so i have your number.. i have an audi guy... saved me boatloads of $$$ when i had my s4.. ill forward his info to you.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

took a couple of pics. just the cool door panel pretty much with the 10's and then one group shot after some folks had left ...


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm game for a Spring meet, and since some H-Audio Souls showed up today I will definitely have some sound.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ChiTownSQ said:


> Txt me so i have your number.. i have an audi guy... saved me boatloads of $$$ when i had my s4.. ill forward his info to you.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


PM on the way.....


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

vactor said:


> took a couple of pics. just the cool door panel pretty much with the 10's and then one group shot after some folks had left ...


This was one bad ass sounding car.. All cars sounded really good, I was really impressed with carputter sound system!!!

I was about to build one and damn, new clutch has to be installed  its always something!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

stop driving the hell out of it


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

MARIO... you don't strike me as the kind of guy that babies that Audi... decent torque and AWD leads to clutch failure over time.... every time....


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ChiTownSQ said:


> MARIO... you don't strike me as the kind of guy that babies that Audi... decent torque and AWD leads to clutch failure over time.... every time....


I baby my car as much as i can. I have never dropped the clutch @ high rpms. I drive with my little one everyday to work and from work, so i do baby it. But when im by myself i like to get the gunk out the the exhaust pipe 

Joe thanks for the info, it looks like i will be seeing your buddy very soon!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Btw a good way to start of new year! I guess thats where my return money is going. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Joe any plans for spring time? Please keep us posted,

This time, instead of soda, I will bring some Ski-Beer  


Chad,, thanks for the emails


----------

